

15 Slides, Three Writers, Three Ways - maguay
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/04/13/15-slides

======
Jem
Actual presentation submission, rather than placeholder blog entry, is here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2442228>

~~~
maguay
Thanks; sorry about that!

